# وجهات وابواب و نوافذ البي في سي



## الغروووب (5 مارس 2014)

*
مؤسسة روائع وبيس التجاريه

واجهات ابواب ونوافذ البي في سي
ال .p.v.c

تتألف أنظمة نوافذ وابواب البي في سي من

البولى فينيل كلوريد + مثبت + ثانى أكيد التيتانيوم

لتتحمل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية و ظروف الطقس المتغيرة
قادرة على تحمل درجات الحرارة السطحية العالية التى
تصل الى 82 درجة مئوية دون عيوب.
وهذا يعنى أنها تعيش فترة طويلة 
دون تأثير في الجودة و تتميز ايضا انها مضادة
للأكسدة و أملاح اليود لذا فإنها مناسبة جدا للمناطق 
الساحلية.

مميزات أنظمة نوافذ البي في سي
1- مقاومة الطقس
2- العزل الحرارى
3- توفير الطاقة
4- مقاومة المياه
5- عزل الصوت
6- مقاومة التاَكل
7- مقاومة النار
8- المظهر الجذاب
9- القوة و الصلابة
10- عزل الأتربة

مضمونه لمدة عشرين سنة 
ضمان شامل على البي في سي

لطلب المنتج قم بالاتصال
مدير المبيعات / فيصل 
جوال أو واتساب

0503277266

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 

























































​*


----------

